# undervolt i5 10300h



## Nobody01 (Apr 11, 2021)

i have acer nitro 5 an515 55 (gtx 1650 , i5 10300h and 16gb) the temp when im playing at max fans is always 85-95c so i unlocked my cpu and tried undervolt at first i made it -125mV core and cache and i got blue screen then i made some adjustments and it was perfect temps was 70-83c while gaming

but when i pressed alt+tab the screen started to be buggy and lagging and some blackouts so i made everything back to default and deleted everything and locked my cpu back because i got scared 

now i want to undervolt because i cant play with these temps but this time i need someone to help me and guide me about throttlestop because at the first time i have no idea what am i doing so I need help please

Thank you!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 11, 2021)

The ThrottleStop forum is full of information. Have you started to read through it yet?









						ThrottleStop
					

Optimize and tweak your Intel processor




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Most 10th Gen CPUs are only stable at -75 mV. If you were having problems at -125 mV then that was probably too much. Reduce your undervolt. 



Nobody01 said:


> i got scared


If you are scared to adjust your CPU then you should not be using ThrottleStop.


----------



## Nobody01 (Apr 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The ThrottleStop forum is full of information. Have you started to read through it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  what are you suggeting another program to undervolt?

the reason im scared its because im afraid that i might damage my laptop and i dont have experience in these things

so -75mV for core and cache only or for everything else(system agent and intel gpu..etc) ?

and what about the Speed shift EPP and the PL1(default:70) and PL2(default:107)


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 11, 2021)

Set the core and cache to -75 mV and leave the other voltages at +0.0000.

Don't be lazy. Spend some time reading the other forums. Watch some YouTube videos.

Instead of being scared, do a Google search to find out how many people have damaged their laptops by undervolting. Millions of people have used ThrottleStop. Difficult to find any users that have damaged their laptop. If you are scared, do not use the program.


----------



## Nobody01 (Apr 11, 2021)

Ok so like you said i did the research and i read forum and some threads

the undervolt now Core -150mV and Cache is -75mV
Core is -150mV because i saw some of your replies saying that the biggest problem is the cache not the core

i Tested it and the temps are 75-80c but mostly it stand at 80c and some spikes to 85c but the spikes appear only for like one sec

now i only want your advice about some things

The Speed Shift EPP i read some threads and i also found one of your replies saying chaning the EPP for 0
So my question here is should i make it zero or what ? or should i just leave it unchecked












if there is anything that still can reduce the temps or anything thing else
Please tell me

And thank you so much for your help and time

and one more thing i just want to know if this is normal or not


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 12, 2021)

Try setting Power Limit 4 to 0 or try setting the IccMax values to their maximum, 255.75. That might help get rid of EDP OTHER throttling.

For maximum CPU speed you can set EPP to 0. On most laptops, you do not need to check this option in ThrottleStop. Windows 10 can manage the EPP setting on most computers. If you are using the default Windows 10 Balanced Power plan, there will be a slider in the system tray that you can move back and forth to better performance or best performance and this will change the EPP value that the CPU uses. Look in the ThrottleStop FIVR monitoring table. It tells you in that table what EPP value the CPU is using.

You should check the Speed Shift box in the ThrottleStop TPL window. The box needs to be checked to send the Speed Shift Min and Max values to the CPU.

In the FIVR window, check the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box.

The only way to learn ThrottleStop is to use the program and keep reading the 8+ pages of forum posts on TechPowerUp. Take your time. There is lots to learn. You are already getting a good understanding of what this program can do for your computer. Temps in the 80°C to 90°C range are normal when gaming.


----------



## Nobody01 (Apr 12, 2021)

So i set the IccMax vaule in the core to 255.75 and still the yellow EDP didnt go

i set the EPP to 0 and at default in the FIVR the EPP was 84 
i checked the Speed shift box in the TPL Min 1 Max 45

I checked the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box.

the only thing i didnt do the is the Power limits because idk which one you meant

The temps now while gaming are 70-80c and only sometimes reaching 80c 

Thank you for your help i really appreciate it

These are my settings now just tell me if there is something wrong so i can do it or undo it


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 12, 2021)

Nobody01 said:


> still the yellow EDP


*Power Limit 4* is set to 163 in the TPL window. Try setting it to 0 or set this to a really big number like 1023. Maybe the yellow boxes will go away. Maybe the yellow boxes will not go away. It is not that important.



Nobody01 said:


> i set the EPP to 0 and at default in the FIVR the EPP was 84


If you are using the default Windows Balanced power plan, Windows will be trying to control EPP and the ThrottleStop value will probably be ignored. An EPP setting of 84 is a good compromise for laptops. I would let Windows control this. No need to check the Speed Shift EPP option in ThrottleStop if Windows can handle this setting. Try using the Windows High Performance power plan. Does that set EPP to 0. My desktop computer sets EPP to 0 when using the High Performance power plan.

Your gaming temps and settings look good. Go play some games. Turn on the Log File option so you have a record of your CPU performance. Check Nvidia GPU in the Options window so your GPU data will be included in the log file. Attach a log file to your next post if you want me to have a look.


----------



## Nobody01 (Apr 12, 2021)

i cant change the first value in *Power limits 4 *i can only change the second one

i always play on High performance plan
but would it matter if i leave the EPP checked and set to 0? or would it make and issue or so ?
because if it only do the windows job its fine by me to leave it set to 0

in the log file i disabled(unchecked) the EPP

20min of gaming


----------



## Sergey228 (Apr 12, 2021)

Nobody01 said:


> i cant change the first value in *Power limits 4 *i can only change the second one


Change the second value, the first value will automatically change to the second.


----------



## Nobody01 (Apr 12, 2021)

thank you i made it 1023
yellow boxes are gone


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 12, 2021)

@Nobody01 - Your log file shows a lot of these notices.


```
POWER SETTING CHANGE
```

This is usually caused by software that is trying to keep your battery at 70% charge. I prefer a fully charged battery. Just wanted to let you know why you are probably seeing these notices. If you want your battery to last forever, it is OK to do this. 



Nobody01 said:


> would it matter if i leave the EPP checked and set to 0?


If Windows is setting EPP to 0 you do not need to check the Speed Shift EPP option in ThrottleStop. It is OK if you do check this in ThrottleStop but what is the point? You do not need two different programs trying to control the same Speed Shift EPP value.

The log file looks good. Enjoy your laptop.


----------



## Nobody01 (Apr 12, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @Nobody01 - Your log file shows a lot of these notices.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


but always when im playing my laptop is plugged in and fully charged and i havent downloaded any program that do this kind of change to the battery

who can i disable this program

or if its OK and my battery will last longer thats a win & win


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 12, 2021)

Nobody01 said:


> fully charged


If your battery is fully charged then maybe something else is causing these messages. I do not know. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## anouar (May 29, 2021)

How did unlock your i5 10300h ??


----------



## JHONm (Jun 6, 2021)

anouar said:


> How did unlock your i5 10300h ??


Dude, I have read something from reddit then the guy gave me a link 10th Gen Intel Cpu 10300H Undervolt tutorial Lenovo Ideapad Gaming 3 - YouTube


----------



## Ptsp86 (Oct 27, 2021)

anouar said:


> How did unlock your i5 10300h ??










 hope it helps


----------

